# How to determine epair numbers issued and active?



## gladiola (Dec 9, 2020)

If I have assigned epairs to jails, I may not immediately see them with an ifconfig on the host.  What's the best way to find a list of the epairs on a machine?

Is there a way to use the "groups" in the ifconfig output to discover this?  If I call `ifconfig -g epair` I can only see what's on the host.  The jails, of course, all have their own tables.  Is this like every other jail problem, and we need to go to the jail?  But, on the host, it knows what the next number of epair to be made could be.  This leads me to suspect that at least that is somehow known to the host.  Is there a way that value can be discovered?  Does it know all of the epairs it made and has active somewhere?


----------

